# Rocking her Mohawk lol



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Angel tonight rocking her Mohawk


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I am lovin' her pearls! And her crest, WOW! Really pretty! I think she's a golden pearl. I have never seen a clear picture of one. Gorgeous!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Looking fabulous with your wild hair tonight, Angel!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks! I cant get a good pic with my cell as the flash is broken she is turning into a real pretty girl


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The photo quality is actually pretty good! What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful girl!!


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

She is stunning ;o).......Steve


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

I have an iPhone 4s . The flash worked until i dropped the phone in my pool lol


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

gorgeous pearl, and what a crest!!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Very pretty girl and Angel is a perfect name for her


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mohawk*

Angel is a beautiful little girl and I love her "do", too!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

That is one mighty crest ! I am much jealous as Maxi's crest feathers seem to be moulting out all at the same time, pff! Go Angel !


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks! Her crest feathers all molted at the same time, she had no crest for a bit while molting lol


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What a beautiful tiel! :blush: I love her crown too!


----------



## Stacy (Jan 15, 2015)

What a beautiful girl!


----------

